# Texas Center Console Shootout



## ERIC_K (Jan 13, 2012)

I am looking to get on a team that wants to fish this tournament. I don't have an offshore boat, but am willing to split costs with anyone who is interested. 

I do have a 23' Gulf Coast that I keep in Matagorda, and would be more than happy to make a trade on fishing - Bay / Offshore

PM or text me if interested - 713-897-1947 

Texas Center Console Shootout at Surfside Marina - July 25-27 2013


----------

